# Homemade handfeeding formula



## thumpersalley

Ive tried so many different recipes for handfeeding pigeons & doves, both domestic & wild, that Ive decided Im going to do another one. I wanted to see if anyone has any other ideas, changes or additions to this one? 

1 whole hard boiled egg with shell
3 tablespoons oatmeal
3 tablespoons cornmeal
3 tablespoons mixed baby ceral
milk mixed in to make a consistancy you can roll the mix into balls & dip in water to feed the baby pigeon or dove.

Can this be frozen & taken out to thaw as needed? Mix some grains in when first starting to feed or maybe a week or two after?

Any help would be appreicated. Kim


----------



## TAWhatley

Well, the milk isn't adding anything to the mixture as the birds can't get any nutrition from it.

Have you looked at the MacDiet "formula" and the documentation? It's here it the Resources Forum. Also the Gaping Maw document is really, really informative and worth a look if you haven't seen it before.

I guess my thoughts are to stick with Kaytee Exact for doves/pigeons or one of the other baby hookbill formulas (though I have better success with Kaytee than the others) or actually make the MacDiet which is an excellent food.

If I had no other options, I would simply go with a very good quality dry cat or dog food and soak the kibbles until almost soft and feed them along with thawed mixed vegetables.

The diet you posted isn't bad, but I don't think it's ideal. Really do read the MacDiet and Gaping Maw documents if you get a minute or two. 

Now that baby bird season is ready to roll here in So Cal, I really am NOT looking forward to all the babies that come in having been STUFFED with white bread soaked in milk or fed the raw egg yolk with orange juice diet .. these little ones are near death on arrival and many are so covered in the "food" that they are like little statues from all the caked on "stuff".

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

Here isthe thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/macmilk-crop-milk-substitute-15236.html

Here is the recipie:

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Recipes/macmilk.htm


----------



## maryjane

I always use Kaytee exact baby bird formula, and have never had any problems with raising babies by hand when needed. It is carefully and specially designed for baby birds of all breeds. I applaud your effort to try and make the best recipe for the little guys and wish you luck; I just have found no problems with Kaytee so I stick with that.


----------



## altgirl35

has anyone tried roudybush?? i heard they have a new squab formula for the first week or two of life.


----------



## Charis

I tried it once and didn't like it as much as I like exact. It didn't mix as well. This was about 5 years ago.


----------



## Maggie-NC

altgirl35 said:


> has anyone tried roudybush?? i heard they have a new squab formula for the first week or two of life.



We used it several years, especially for songbirds, and were pretty pleased with it. I'm not crazy about the consistency - reminds me of plaster of paris for some reason. Their formula contains no cornstarch (at least one variety) so it is perfect for songbirds like wrens who are starch intolerant. We never, that I recall, used it exclusively for baby pigeons but I would mix some in with the Kaytee. Haven't used it in several years though so I'm not up on any new squab formula.


----------



## altgirl35

i've been using the fons diet for a couple of years for the songbirds with great success, i use the Kaytee for pigeons and doves with success also, i always wondered if roudybush was better though, they make such high quality bird products, my hook bills get roudybush pellets.
i'm real curious about the squab formula, may need to order some before baby season starts


----------

